

Facebook fight: why we banned laptops, iPads and smartphones in lectures - ThomPete
http://theconversation.com/facebook-fight-why-we-banned-laptops-ipads-and-smartphones-in-lectures-32116

======
cafard
Good luck. I blew off a lot of college lectures with plain old dead trees--
reading unrelated books, writing letters. I did get called on the letter by
one of my worse professors, and put the letter away. I don't remember paying
closer attention after I did that.

